# Old Raptor question



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I just wired up an old raptor 1200, and it is not coming on. Pins 1 and 2 are hooked up to the throttle. 4 to neg side of contactor, 5 to key, 6 to chassis, 10 to pack voltage. when I turn on the key, I can probe the green block and I get 12v at pin 5 and the chassis ground on pin 6. Pack voltage is present at pin 10. The controller is not giving me the 12 neg on pin 4 to turn on the contactor. (Contactor checks good. I retested it.) This controller worked fine when I drove it in for its upgrade to lithium. I have not located the 3 led remote display in my shop mess... Is the lack of having the remote display going to stop this thing from turning on? Anything else to check? I don't know if there is anybody left that knows this old skool controller today...


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

This was many years ago, but my old Raptor's contactor output stopped working for no apparent reason.... I had to send it out and have it fixed. 

I'm not 100% sure if the relay that runs the contactor output died, or if the precharge resistor failed (in which case the controller would have waited for the capacitor voltage to come up in vein)...

Try manually charging the capacitors, then turning it on right away. If it works, then the precharge resistor is either bad, or somehow became disconnected. I may be able to check my old 1200 for you and see what they did to it. Although the controller itself failed a few months after the repair, I still have it in my basement (with all my other EV collectables).


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, I will check this out. Do you know if yours has worked without the little 3 LED remote display? I have misplaced mine and am wondering if it is critical. It plugs into the controller with an rg45 cord.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't recall mine even having the display installed.... I think it's only LED's and nothing else... I doubt it would have anything to do with the unit's operation.

I attached a copy of the manual for the 1200... but it's not very helpful


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I am not sure what came first, but I am able to read pack voltage on both sides of the contactor now. If I manually cycle it, I can hear it work, but the contactor still shows pack volts on both sides. It is an EV200AAANA. Perhaps if this contactor was stuck, power was able to get to the controller before the controller was ready and maybe did bad things to it....


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

The Raptor does not require the remote LED display to work. It can fail to work if the rpm sensor is connected but failing, and this was fairly common as the cable out of it wasn't effectively strain relieved. I ended up running with neither, I just didn't have a good place for the remote and over time my rpm sensor got flaky. 

The controller will refuse to pull in the main contactor if it doesn't precharge and I believe it will fail to pull it in if it sees pack voltage at B+ bus bar before precharge starts.

The most common failure to run is an improperly adjusted throttle. Whatever the controller "sees" when it starts will be zero throttle. If it's adjusted wrong zero throttle can be the same or more than full throttle, which means it will not deliver any power. You can cause this by holding the throttle down at start up too. Since it won't pull the contactor in this isn't the current problem, but it is a common one.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I was able to contact Peter Senkowsky, and he is still the Raptor guy. I was able to talk to him about it, and now it is on its way to him to be blessed.


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

evmetro said:


> I was able to contact Peter Senkowsky, and he is still the Raptor guy. I was able to talk to him about it, and now it is on its way to him to be blessed.


I'm running a Raptor 600, and as it was stated earlier, you don't need the remote for it to work. I've run mine with and without it.

I had the optical tach and it died. That cause the controller intermittently cut back. Once I unplugged the tach, controller has worked fine ever since.

I've worked with Peter too, good guy to deal with.


----------

